
Swap mobile phone for a million pounds? (Of 1,256 UK people aged 16 to 64, 1/3 wouldn't part with phone) - bootload
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/mobiles/0,39029453,49291194,00.htm
======
Psyonic
At first I thought this was ridiculous... but as I thought more about it, I
think the 1/3 are the smart ones. Making a million pounds in a lifetime is a
reasonable possibility, but in our increasingly technological world, not EVER
being able to own a phone would be a HUGE hindrance to success. 20 years from
now, that may be about the only way to communicate with people.

